# Why AI files rejected in most printing websites??



## WIz Khalifa (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi,
my question is such, i have a few designs that i made in adobe illustrator that are in AI format file, but it seems that every website that i go to , to print my design on a t-shirt does not want to accept AI files

any thoughts? help?


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

Dunno maybe they don't have Illustrator just convert it to an eps file in Illustrator. Make sure text is in outlines and you should be good. I personally rather an Ai. file. Hope this helps a little


----------



## WIz Khalifa (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks ill try to do that
i also preffer AI. Files


----------

